
Covid 19 antibodies breakthrough made in San Francisco - thomasjudge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDBVwqNOBXY&feature=youtu.be
======
thomasjudge
Tweet:
[https://twitter.com/CurlyJungleJake/status/12452213263583272...](https://twitter.com/CurlyJungleJake/status/1245221326358327296)

------
thomasjudge
Covid 19 page:
[https://www.centivax.com/covid19](https://www.centivax.com/covid19)

------
blendo
This is the company: [https://www.centivax.com/](https://www.centivax.com/)

